# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Organizimi dhe diskutimi

## Invictus

Keto mendoj se jane 2 karakteristikat me thelbesore qe i mungojne shoqerise sone sot per sot.

Kur them Organizim nenkuptoj jo ate politik qe eshte i njohur mire nga shqipetaret,dua te them organizimi jopartiak i kategorive te ndryshme njerezore ne nje shoqeri.Si dhe pse?
Ky eshte edhe shqetesimi im.Njerezit duhet te behen me te afert ne problemet dhe hallet e tyre te perbashketa dhe ta ngrene zerin per kete me inisiativen e lire dhe me organizim.Liria e shprehjes eshte nje nga kollonat e nje shoqerie demokratike dhe ne si shoqeri shqipetare akoma s'e kemi kuptuar vleren e vertete te saj ne emancipim dhe ecjen perpara.
Kemi kaq shume probleme jetike por e vetmja gje qe bejme eshte te shajme qeverine neper kafenera,te largohemi nga mjegulla shqipetare,te kerkojme votat neper mitingje partiake.Eshte per te ardhur keq po ne s'e kemi fituar akoma kulturen e duhur qe te kerkojme dicka nga organete eshtetit ne forme proteste, kolektive qofte me shkrim e e qofte me demostrata paqesore.Sa prej nesh e kene menduar te mblidhen edhe te protestojne se s'kane drita,uje (minimalet e nje jetese normale).jemi popull i urte ne shqipetaret ,por jo per shume.Shoh se te brezi i ri nje fryme te re perparimtare ,nje kulture demokratike.

Diskutimi---Besoj se jemi akoma te frymes keshtu si them une edhe s'ka ndryshe.Eshte e vertete "pyet 100 vete dhe bej si di vete!"po ne shoqeri demokartike kjo s'ka vend.

----------


## Anton

Ke absolutisht te drejte.

Kjo gjendje ka te beje me mjerimin komunist dhe me krizen e plote mbas komunizmit.

Dhe une cuditem akoma sesa ngadale po ecim ne kete drejtim.

Une mendoj se kjo ka te beje dhe me mungesen e reformimit te sistemit arsimor, ne vazhdojme ti edukojme femijet pa pavaresi mendimi.

Do te jete nje rruge e gjate derisa ne te mesojme te jemi te pavarur ne mendime dhe te afte te bashkepunojme per qellime apo interesa te perbashketa, pa pritur te na detyroje kush.

Anton

PS ceshtja eshte a do mund qe me perpara te mos behemi Kolumbija e europes

----------


## Albo

Ato dy pika qe ti nxjerr ne drite, jane dy simptoma te pasherueshme por te trasheguara nga 5 breza shqiptaresh. Organizimi apo aktivizmi politik e shoqeror i shqiptareve gjate diktatures ishte vetem "ne kuader te Partise e shokut Enver", dhe besoj se prinderit e mi e tuaj i kane te fresketa kujtimet e marshimeve, aksioneve, parakalimeve e me rradhe. Keto ishin organizimet qe njerezit ishin te lire te merrnin pjese. Zgjedhjet, qe ishin nje tjeter organizim, ktheheshin ne nje "adet" ku shqiptaret hidhnin ne nje kuti nje leter qe ia jepte dikush ne dore.

Diskutimi ose diversiteti i mendimit ne komunizem ishte nje tabu qe shoqerohej me pasoja fizike dhe psiqike nga me te jashtezakonshmet, per te gjithe ata qe guxonin te mendonin ndryshe, e jo me te shpreheshin kunder rregjimit. Ne mungese te nje diskutimi te hapur e te lire, partia i mblidhte e shtrydhte njerezit e cdo kategorir neper "formacionet politike" apo "format e edukimit" te famshme, ku shqiptaret diskutonin mbi mesimet e partise e marksizem leninizmin.

Keshtu u rriten e brumosen 5 breza shqiptaresh, 32-80 vjecaret e sotem. Keta jane ata qe u pelqejne te lexojne ne kete forum, po te mos te shprehen. Eshte e veshtire per keta njerez te clirohen nga simptomat e murtajes se kuqe. Nuk ngelet gje tjeter, vecse shpresa per brezat e rinj te shqiptareve qe te japin shembullin e tyre qe keta njerez te se shkuares mund te ndjekin. Per mendimin tim, eshte humbje kohe te perpiqesh te "edukosh" ose "riemanciposh" shqiptaret me force. Duhet kohe, durim e perkushtim nga brezat e rinj, qe edhe shqiptaret te gjejne dinjitetin e humbur te shqiptarit. Vetem njerezit me dinjitet te vrare zgjedhin heshtjen perballe inisiativave konkrete.

Shqiptaret preferojne te reagojne ne heshtje !

----------


## ornament

Invictus, mungesa e organizimit si dhe « mungesa e diskutimit » tek ne shqiptaret vjen nga qe jemi njerez individual, pa dyshim me individualet ne bote. Pare nga une (gjithashtu ne menyre individuale) keto dy cilesi jane jo te keqia, por perkundrazi çfare ka me te mire ne jete.
Ne te vertete keto jane vete thelbi i jetes, qellimi i saj, forca motorike qe e mban ate gjalle. Po ta verejme natyren qe na rrethon, si tek materja po ashtu dhe tek speciet e gjalla veme re se ne te mbizoteron kaosi, si dhe mungesa e plote e aresyes. Kjo ben qe gjerat te jene unike dhe te paperseritshme. Gjithashtu jeta te jete evolutive. A di pse ska jete ne mars, sepse ska diversitet, kaos, individualisem natyror, mnjf aty mungon ajo qe quhet « secili per vete zoti per te gjithe » qe sidomos tek ne shqiptaret gjen aplikimin me te gjere. Domethene ne mars mungojne kushtet per evolucion drejt nje shkalle me te larte hierarqike , ngaqe ka shume rregull, uniformitet (atje dhe ngjyra eshte njelloj), pra atje ska kaos.
Invictus, ti me siguri po ashtu si dhe shumica e forumit ndodhesh jashte shqiprise, prandaj mundohesh te gjesh (nepermjet krahasimit me shoqerite « e zhvilluara ») çfare nuk shkon tek ajo qe ti quan « shoqeria shqiptare ». Hallet e tua i zgjidhe individualisht (duke e lene shqiprine), njekohesisht mendon qe shoqeria shqiptare duhet te mendoje kolektivisht, demokrativisht, vullnetarisht, per te zgjidh hallet qe e preokupojne ate. A nuk te duket se i merr te tjeret per budallenj, qe sdine ti mirezgjidhin hallet qe kane.
Çfare na shtyn (gati nje shekull) qe te kritikojme pa rreshtur shqiperine dhe shqiptaret, si njerez te pazote, te paafte te zgjidhin hallet. Dhe kjo ndodh gjithnje (duke filluar nga rilindasit) nga njerez qe jetojne jashte ose kane kontakte me jashte.
Une them dy jane aresyet ; 1) Mungesa e krenarise personale. (per kritikuesit) 2) Mungesa e halleve (per hallexhite).
Çfare na mban ne bote, dhe çfare na mban ne shqiperi ?. Zgjidhja e te dyja ketyre çeshtjeve i zgjidh hallet tona njehere e mire. Sepse shohim qe Kadare, Mbreti, kthehen ne shqiperi, ne te njejten kohe qindra largohen per te zgjidhur ato qe i quajne halle. Nga keta qe ikin, ata qe i thone vetes « intelektuale » pasi i zgjidhin te tyret fillojne te merren me hallet e popullit, ose me sakte fillojne ti krijojne halle per te zgjidhur, popullit. Mos valle halli me i madh eshte mungesa e halleve.
Sido te jete, kete mos ma merr per kritike. Sjam intelektual, gjithashtu mendoj qe kritika sgjidh gje.
Anton, si shpeshhere ja ke fut prap kot-me-kot.

Ti thua ; Une mendoj se kjo ka te beje dhe me mungesen e reformimit te sistemit arsimor, ne vazhdojme ti edukojme femijet pa pavaresi mendimi.

Megjithese i jep plotesisht te drejte parafolesit qe siç thame evidenton mungesen e frymes kolektive organizuese te shqiptareve, ti kerkon qe femijet te kene pavaresi mendimi.
Po per çfare mo Anton ta kene pavaresine e mendimit qe te vazhdojne te mos merren vesh si deri me sot, apo qe ti se ke kuptu qe ne shqiperi veç pavaresi mendimi ka sa te dhjesesh, pra me teprice. Dhe aq me mire. Pavaresia e plote e mendimit sjedh mungesen e diskutimit konstruktiv.

----------


## Anton

Ja kam fut kot.

Po mire.

Ja kam fute kot vetem me ate fraze apo me te gjithe mendimin?

(Kam thene ka te drejte me konstatimin:

Organizimi dhe diskutimi mungojne

Ne fakt duhet te thuhet

diskutimi dhe organizimi

Nejse)



"Une mendoj se kjo ka te beje dhe me mungesen e reformimit te sistemit arsimor, ne vazhdojme ti edukojme femijet pa pavaresi mendimi."

Ke te drejte eshte nje fraze qe mund te interpretohet si te duash, por une nuk pata kohe te zgjatem.

Pavaresia e mendimit eshte kusht i domosdoshem per te diskutuar ketu e pata fjalen.
Ke vene re ndonje here nje grup shqiptaresh qe diskutojne te pakten 30 minuta per dicka e nuk cirren?
(shembull ky mos e merr fjale per fjale)

A ka ore mesimi ne shkollen tetevjecare ku diskutohet per dicka?

Jo

Qe te diskutosh duhet te keshe mendim te pavarur sepse po te kesh nje mendim te dikuj tjeter zor se ke dhe argumenta per ta mbrojtur ate mendim e keshtu nuk diskuton por vetem perserit te njejten gje e nuk mund te besh asnje kompromis apo te arrisht te bindesh apo te kuptohesh me kend.

Une per vete nuk e kam aq shume tek diskutimi sesa tek mungesa e "vetorganizmit"

Sa per hallet e popullit , nuk e di ku jeton , por vetem nje fakt po te them shko vizito ndonje spital ne RSH e hajde e flasim prape.

Por dhe fjala hall eshte realtive,

per mua mund te jete hall te mos keme energji elektrike 2 ore ne 

dite

per dike mund te jete lumturi



anton

ps

"si shpesh here"

mos perto me trego ato heret e tjera ndoshta arrijme te diskutojme bashke

----------


## ornament

Anton, te pershendes!
Ne fakt une mendoj qe aty ku ka edukim, te çfaredolloji qofte, nuk ka si te kete mendim te pavarur. Bile vet fjala "e pavarur" le shume per te desheruar. Me sa dime asgje nuk eshte e pavarur 100%. 
Edukimi sidomos per qellim permiresimi moral, eshte dhuna me e eger. Edukimi eshte antinatyre, eshte antievolutiv. Nje shembull; le te marrim nje hardhi rrushi. Vreshti eshte nje lloj nderhyrje qe behet nga ne per te permiresuar hardhine, qe rrushi te mos rije shtrire per dhe, as te mos kacaviret neper tjera bime per tu rritur. Ky eshte nje lloj edukimi qe i behet hardhise, qe rrushi saj te kete cilesi te larte, te jete i embel, cilesia kryesore per te pasur vere te mire.
Pra kemi edukim te hardhise(nepermjet vreshtit) per permiresimin e cilesise se rrushit, me qellim permiresimi kualitativ te veres, qe eshte qellimi final.
Sa me i edukuar te jete rrushi, aq me kualitet ka vera, aq me shume te deh ajo. A mund tani nepermjet kesaj metode (edukimit) te kerkojme nga vera veti te tjera perveç dehjes, qe ajo ti ngjaje lengut ananasit psh, dhe ta pine dhe femijet. Pra te kemi ate qe quhet pavaresi ne kualitet (qe korespondon me lirine e mendimit te njeriut, ne rastin tone). Ne asnje menyre them une. Sepse ne si leme asnje mundesi tjeter rrushit per evoluim (ndryshim kualitativ natyral, spontan, e kaotik). Ne ushtrojme ne te njejten kohe dhune tek ai (rrushi).
Pse kjo metode eshte antinatyrore e antievolutive. Sepse siç e dime megjithese ka mijera vjet rrushi nuk sherben veçse per vere, ai do te vazhdoi keshtu edhe mijera vjet te tjera, per aq kohe sa ne do te ushtrojme edukim te rrushi nepermjet vreshtit. Imagjinoni sikur dhe natyra te vepronte njelloj mbi bimet e tjera si dhe speciet, patjeter do te kishim sot vetem vere dhe majmuna dhe asgje tjeter.
Tashti ne vendet ku rrushi nuk u edukua (dhe fortmire ndodhi keshtu) ai u shtri per toke, u zvaris baltrave, u perzje me bajgat e lopeve dhe ***** e majmunave, veç ta shihnit sa i neveritshem ishte (fare pa vlere do te thoshim sot, i paedukuar do ta quanim ate) ne pamje, por ne te njejten kohe dhe i ndryshem nga vreshti.
Ai s'vdiq por u adaptua me ambientin, ne disa vende nxorri gjemba dhe u kthye ne trendafil, ne disa te tjera hodhi shtat dhe u kthye ne palmier, e ne mijera variacione tjera, ai evoluoi.
Po keshtu dhe shqiptaret. Kriza qe ju evidentoni eshte ajo qe na ben 
te ndryshem nga njerezit e tjere  (racen e bardhe, europianet e edukuar). Per injorantet ne jemi popullsi e eger, pa aresye, pa vlere, te paedukuar. Per natyren ne jemi e vetmja force prodhuese, gjeneruese e jetes, trasheguese dhe perçuese e vazhdimesise se saj. Ajo qe na lidh me te eshte djepi perbashket, kaosi ne te cilin ndodhemi vazhdimisht dhe ndofta pafundesisht.

----------


## Nuh Musa

mrdt!

"Ajo qe na lidh me te eshte djepi perbashket, kaosi ne te cilin ndodhemi vazhdimisht dhe ndofta pafundesisht."

JO, nuk ka ne jete kaos, cdo gje eshte produkt i akcioneve dhe reakcioneve.

Femijte qe vdesin nga kanceri ne afersi te reaktorit te cernobilit nuk jane produkt i kaosit, por produkt i helmimit te tokes. Poashtu ai njeri qe reshqet ne akull, apo ai qe shkilet nga nje veture, apo ai qe vdes ne nje akcident trafiku. 

Nuk ka vdekje pa arsye!, prandaj nuk ka edhe KAOS. Jeta eshte gje e kalkuluar, njeriu mund te manipuloj edhe castin e vdekjes.

Cdo gje eshte nen ndikim te njeriut, jo te kaosit, kurse njeriu eshte i lire, e ka "vullnetin e lire".

Kaos, mund te quhet vetem nese ky kalkulimi jone tregon anomali, por njerezit kane gjetur pergjigje me te mire per kete, ne e quajm anomaline "kismet", gje qe vendos ZOTI, i vetmi NDERHYRES ne sistemin e quajtur "ekzistence".

Pra thjesht, per te ndryshuar gjendjen duhet te dijm se pari cakun. Nese caku jone eshte nje arsim modern i femijeve tane, atehere kemi qarte shembujt si te arrijm kete. 

Cfare duam?, monarki, theokratie, aristokratie, demokratie, socializem?, zgjidh e mer. Rruget jane krejt te definuara.


Flm!

----------


## Anton

Te pershendes ,

(mos je peshk i forumit te vjeter?)

Nejse, 

Jo edukim i pavarur , por edukim i mendimit te pavarur per ate e kam fjalen.

"Edukimi sidomos per qellim permiresimi moral, eshte dhuna me e eger. Edukimi eshte antinatyre, eshte antievolutiv."

Ketu ja ke fut kot vete.
Por eshte diskutim krejt jashte teme. 
Nuk e di a di gjermanisht:

"Der Mensch kann nur Mensch werden durch Erziehung."

"Njeriu mund te behet njeri vetem nepermjet Edukimit"

Marre nga:

Immanuel Kant: Über Pädagogik. Herausgegeben von D. Friedrich Theodor Rink. 
Königsberg: Friedrich Nicolovius 1803. 

http://www1.uni-bremen.de/~kr538/kantpaed.html


Ose bej nje kerkim permbi
Jean-Jacques Rousseau

dhe permbi

Voltaire

Ne rast se nuk i ke qef gjermanet.

----------


## Anton

Ju pershendes,


po te sjell nje shembull qe tregon qarte se ku te con teoria e jote e "kaosit"

40 vjet ne kerkim te drejtesise
Si fle stolave te lulishteve nena e tete femijeve. Vetem disa dite me pare Gjykata e Vlores e ka njoftuar per gjetjen e dosjeve qe i kane kthyer shpresen se me ne fund do te kete nje strehe

Dilaver Xhelili

Berat- Liri Hyka, nena e 8 femijeve, banore e lagjes "28 Nentori" Berat, jeton krejtesisht e vetmuar midis dsahurise dhe mallkimit per femijet. As se kishte menduar ndonjehere qe vitet t'i sillnin fatkeqesi njera pas tjetres, te humbte burrin ne internim, ndersa me pas te mbetej rrugeve pa shtepi. Kujdesi i saj eshte kthyer ne ndeshkim e tashme ajo endet e vetmuar ne qytetin e Beratit. Si u martua me policin Hazbi Hyka, si u internuan ne Roskovec. Vdekja e bashkeshortit dhe kerkimi i te drejtes ne dyerte e gjykatave. Si takoi ish-Ministrin e Brendshem te asaj kohe Kadri Hazbiu, i cili e kthehu ne qytetin e nje mbi nje dritareve.

Historia

Ne vitin 1947 Liri Hyka eshte martuar me Hazbiun ne Berat. Vajza per te cilen djemte e moshes se saj benin gare, se cili do te ishte bashkeshorti i i ardhshem. As qe e kishte shkuar ndermend qe mund te binte viktime e njeriu qe natyra ia preu jeten ne mes. Liria nje dite u martua me Hazbi Hyken, banor ne lagjen "Mangalem". E nga vajze e lagjes "28 Nentori", hyri nuse ne portat e lagjes antike te "Mangalemit". Por aty do te jetonte vetem pak kohe, pasi fatkeqesite do te trokisnin ne porten e shtepise se saj. Pas nje rrengu qe i punohet burrit te saj, Hazbi Hykes, famiulja internohet jashte Beratit.

Pas 10 vjet martese vjen tragjedia

Ishte viti 1960. Nje makine transporti udhetonte me ato grushte plackash te familjes Hyka drejt fshatit Kuman ne afersi e Roskovecit. Ish polici Hazbi Hyka "zbatonte urdherin" per te hyre ne shtepine e persekutimit. Tash e tutje, vula e persekutimit do te ishte certifikata apo njolla e turpit qe veshtire se mund ta hiqte asnje medikament, pervec atyre qe ideuan kete tragjedi. Por gjithcka eshte e vertete. Familja Hyka u vendos ne "rezidencen" e internimit. Tragjedia u pasua me tragjedi. Pas 10 vjetesh internim vdes nga pleviti kryefamiljari bashkeshorti i Lirise, babai i 8 femijeve, Hazbi Hyka. Ne kushte te tilla ishte e veshtire qe kjo nene te perballonte koston e jeteses. Ndaj ne vitin 1970 rehabilitohet duke u kthyer ne qytetin e lindjes se saj qe e donte kaq shume. Ketu ajo ju vu punes me perkushtim per te rritur femijet. Pushteti i atehershem e vendos perseri ne shtepine e meparshme. Per hir te padrejtesive qe ishin bere ajo guxoi t'i dale perpara dhe te takoje ish ministrin e Brendshem te asaj kohe Kadri Hazbiu, i cili kishte ardhur si i deleguar partie ne nje Plenum te Komitetit te Partise Berat. Takimi zgjati 20 minuta e ish-ministri Hazbiu pasi eshte njohur me situaten, urdheroi vendosjen e familjes Hyka ne shtepine e meparshme ne lagjen "28Nentori".

Peripeci te tjera

Liria ishte e bindur se e drejta ishte me te. Bashkeshorti i saj kish qene partizan ne Brigaden e 14-te Sulmuese dhe deri para internimit kishte sherbyer si polic ne Degen e Puneve te Brendeshme Berat. Pjesen e erret te historise e kishte sajuar dikush tjeter. Per kete Liri Hyka pas perfundimit te internimit u drejtua gjykates per drejtesi. Pas dy vjet gjyqesh e peripecish gjykata e Beratit nuk guxoi t'i jepte te drejten. Te drejten ia dhane gjykata e shkalleve te tjera.

Persekutimi i dyte nga femijet 

Me shume mundime kjo nene rriti 8 femijet me shpresen se ata do te investonin per te mbajtur nje nene. Ngjarjet ndodhen ndryshe. Femijet e nxoren te tepert nenen e tyre duke e lene rrugeve. E mbetur mes dashurise dhe mallkimit femijet. Ajo u drejtua ne gjykate por ne asnje rast nuk mundi te fitonte gjyqin. Pas Beratit ju drejtua gjykates se Apelit ne Vlore, por ketu u perball me cudine e zhdukjes se dosjeve. Tash per te eshte e qarte se ligji i xhungles ishte futur edhe ne sirtaret e prokuroreve e gjyqtareve. Cudia ndodhi me daten 25 qershor 2002, kur e zhgenjyer nga pergjigjia e Gjykates se Vlores, 65 vjecarja Liri Hyka vendosi perfundimisht ta kaloje jeten stolave e lulishteve, rrugeve te qytetit te Beratit. Vetem pak dite asaj i jane ringjallur shpresat per rehabilitimin shpirteror, pasi gjykata e Vlores ka njoftar me nje telegram te posacem gjetjen e dosjeve. Ndoshta gjithcka do te filloje nga e para, ndoshta nuk eshte cudi qe Liri Hyka te fitoje drejtesine me motivacionin e ndryshkur shqiptar "Pas vdekjes".

KJ"

----------


## Anton

Nje shembull tjeter i dashur:

"Cdo dite vrasin dike. I bejne me nje mizori te tille saqe i kalojne grindjet politike, urrejtjen etnike, rivalitetin personal dhe ofendojne njerezimin. "

Vlore 1997

Me tej:

"Pak me pare, kaluam nga nje rruge ku kishin vrare nje person. Makina e tij ishte bere shoshe nga plumbat. Pertoke kishte akoma gjak te ngrohte. Por ekzekutoret e tij s'ishin kenaqur akoma. Pasi e kishin vrare, donin ta sakatonin. I kishin hapur stomakun dhe i kishin futur brenda nje granate. Pastaj e hodhen ne ere. "

Cdo koment nga nje njeri normal eshte i tepert.

----------


## Blendi

Shume te trishtueshme.

----------


## Pelasgian

Teme kjo jashtzakonishte e qelluar.

Duhet te diskutohet, analizohet, studiohet derisa ti gjendet sherimi.

Une jam pak me shume optimist se sa anetaret tjere ne kete forum.

Ne e dime se kemi pas raste shume te suksesshme te organizimit. Duke fillu prej Akilit, Lekes se Madh, Skenderbeut etj.

Nese njehere kemi qene te organizuar perseri mund te organizohemi.


Arsyeja pse na ka mbete ky mosorganizim eshte sepse kemi qene te okupuar per nje kohe shume te gjate. Organizimin e vendit tone e kane bere dhe ende jane duke e bere okupatoret tane.

----------

